# Doctors think I'm nuts



## 22388 (Feb 24, 2007)

This is kind of complicated. I have been suspicious of things going on in my system since my anxiety had returned back in Dec. I have had my meds re adjusted and went back to therapy. But I have also been having troubles with IBS which is something that I didn't have before so it kind of makes things worse. Anyways, I have been back to my DR office many times in the past month for different things. For one thing my BP was always high and I had chest pains at one point and had some tests done to check my heart. EVerything came back normal. I was perscribed beta-blockers which seem to be helping with my racing heart. BUt over last weekend the glands on my neck swelled up and have been painful on one side. I went to the DR office/clinic and they mentioned that it was probably some infection that I fought off and should go away in a few days. They also said that perhaps I have been to the clinic too many times and was it necessary to come in for something small like this. I asked if they thought I was being paranoid and they said maybe a little. They said that maybe I was really stressed about stuff and maybe my phyche meds need to be adjusted.Anyway. The glands are still swollen and painful. I don't have a cold or sore throat. They usually swell up when I have a cold but that is not the case. Should I go back again? The problem is that I can't get in to see my real doctor until the end of July. So I have to see "walk in doctors" that work within the clinic. It is usually a 2-3 hour wait and never the same DR twice in that place. I don't have insurance but this is subsidized and I only pay $10 so I don't have a lot of options. I feel like they kind of blew me off when I went in earlier and didn't take me seriously because I have been in so many times. Either way, if this is a more serious condition then I feel it needs to be looked at. All the doctor did was quickly feel my neck and say it was absolutely nothing. She was more concerned about my mental health. She didn't look down my thoat or ask any questions other than about how stressed I have been lately. Should I go back and complain???? I am kind of annoyed about this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Hun - I'm really sorry you are having a rough time - I have to stress I'm a Brit - and we are blessed (well some would say cursed) with the National Health so its not a case of having to pay all the time - however, you sound poorly - physically so - this can't be right - yes, I think you need to pester the docs. Remeber - no-one knows your body better than you. Don't be palmed off.Sue xxxx


----------

